# Focal 5KX subs (more than twice the excursion of 5WS)



## maxxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Focal 5KX subs (more than twice the excursion of 5WS)

Lot of 6 Focal 5" subs 5KX (Kpower 13KS 5WS Utopia 13 WS | eBay


----------

